# Abortion during Vrtualbox installation



## zuttel (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi,

IÂ´m trying to install Virtualbox on my FreeBSD 8.0 (not upgraded).

During the run I get the messages below:


```
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.2.6_OSE/out/freebsd.x86/release/bin/src/vboxdrv/include/iprt/net.h'
/usr/local/share/kBuild/footer.kmk:3132: warning: ignoring old recipe for target `/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-
3.2.6_OSE/out/freebsd.x86/release/bin/src/vboxdrv/include/iprt/net.h'
kmk[2]: *** No rule to make target `/sys/kern/bus_if.m', needed by `/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-
3.2.6_OSE/out/freebsd.x86/release/obj/FreeBSDGeneratedKernelHeaders/bus_if.h'.  Stop.
kmk[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.2.6_OSE'
kmk[1]: *** [pass_installs_this] Error 2
kmk[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.2.6_OSE'
kmk: *** [pass_installs_order] Error 2
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose.
```

Any ideas ?

Regards,

Zuttel


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 19, 2010)

"/sys" is a link to /usr/src/sys.  Do you have the FreeBSD source installed?


----------



## zuttel (Jul 23, 2010)

I canÂ´t check it, because my system crashed. I will setup it in the next days again.

Thanks,

Alexander


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 23, 2010)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=15759
Maybe help you


----------

